# 21 day low dose dnp run



## Mulldawg (Feb 5, 2012)

Basically this is my 2nd dnp cycle and it will be low dose (250mg) a day.

My question is once my 21 days are up how long will it be before I can start a new cycle of the same length and dose ?

thanks


----------



## Borris345 (Oct 5, 2010)

If you can hack it continue longer than 21daya. I 7days in and i already finding it hard


----------



## palbay (Feb 24, 2013)

I did a 20 day cycle in December, was massively relieved when it was over. Wouldn't be keen to get back on it again anytime soon. I wouldn't recommend going longer than 21 days in one go, it's far too hard on your body not to mention the risks involved. Have a few weeks off and either run ECA or a rotating cycle of clen and T3.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

I did a 21 day stint a few back and it was a breeze, very effective but am now on day 5 of my next cycle and am finding it very tough going, think its because i havent had the same amount of vit c and electrolytes as theyve taken ages to come so ran out for a couple of days. Now ive increased them again its getting a bit easier.

In response to your first question i left it 2 weeks before starting again so i could see exactly what the first cycle did for me.


----------



## Mulldawg (Feb 5, 2012)

Cheers lads. I will come off on the 23rd because I will be going out for my bday on the 30th.

Dya reckon 7 days is enough to be rid off the bloat because I am definitely holding some water. I seem to have lost 3 and half kilo so far so I am extremely happy. Usually that weight would take me a month to move. I only started Thursday. I have been hammering the gym though and doing hiit sessions 6 mornings a week.

Thanks again


----------



## Ally1981 (Feb 23, 2013)

Would 125mg a day still yield results u think ?


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Ally1981 said:


> Would 125mg a day still yield results u think ?


yes, just not as high.

Also as per the other thread you asked this in - use the search function.


----------

